# First Successful trip



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been reading about Flounder gigging for years on this forum and decided about a month ago I would try it out. I'M HOOKED!!! I've made four trips total. Two in Little Lagoon, one at Boggy Point, and my latest at The Pines in Fort Morgan, with my only success being on my latest trip. Sunday, I pulled in the driveway at around 1600 from a 6.5 hour drive from my home town in Georgia. I checked the wind around 1630 and it finally looked like it would be calm enough for me to put in at Ft. Morgan. So off I went and 1 hour later I was in the water. This is the first time I've been down that way so it was slow going at first. This first one I saw was barely a keeper but i was so excited I couldn't pass it up. About 30 minutes later I got the bigger one. I didn't see her until I was right on top of her, 22" maybe 3-4 lbs. I was so worried about loosing it that I stuck her with both gigs :blink:. Rookie move but I didn't want to take any chances. I am definitely hooked and can't wait to get back out.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on your first flattie !!!!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Just so you know for future reference. Those wholes fry up just fine!

22" is gonna be 4 1/2lbs so nice job!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Get started a little earlier next year and you will do fine. I don't think you have to drive as far as you are, especially if you are in Georgia. Good fish between Ft Walton and Panama City, I would think that would cut down your driving time.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good job, i see these posts all the time too, i have never been, but i am going one of these days!! lol


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Faithnfishin said:


> Get started a little earlier next year and you will do fine. I don't think you have to drive as far as you are, especially if you are in Georgia. Good fish between Ft Walton and Panama City, I would think that would cut down your driving time.


I'm not from GA, just got back from seeing my family on vacation and headed to Ft Morgan after I got back home. I live in Fairhope, AL.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Double gig*

No rookie move at all!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Trubio , you have great gigging in your back yard if you live in Fairhope. The eastern shore is hard to beat. Flounderslayerman tears them up over there.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Trubio , you have great gigging in your back yard if you live in Fairhope. The eastern shore is hard to beat. Flounderslayerman tears them up over there.


I wore them out this summer on rod and reel around Fairhope. I didn't get set up to gig until mid October. I'm starting to figure it out little by little. I definitely plan on gigging in my neck of the woods this spring and summer though.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great, see you on the water.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Trubio in the spring we'll have to get together and do some gigging. I normally gig by myself so some company would be great.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> Trubio in the spring we'll have to get together and do some gigging. I normally gig by myself so some company would be great.


I normally go by myself as well, especially during the winter. It takes dedication to fish in 30-40 degree weather. I fish the lights on magnolia and fish river about 2-3 times a week during the winter. If you ever get a wild hair and want to go, let me know. I also appreciate a little company.


----------

